# Sanguinius, Primarch of the Blood Angels



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well here he is folks my sanguinius! my friend did the green stuff work for me, and im slowly painting him up! so far he is tabletop but im not 100% happy with him so any suggestions could be helpful. But here he is!


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey there, the armor looks great as do the wings, I really like them. I think the only criticism that I can really point out is the eyes. A very common problem that people have is trying to put in eyes that look realistic and fit with the model they are doing. Unfortunately the eyes on the actual model are so tiny this can be a near impossible feat. In this case however, due to the nature of the who the mini is I think it would look good if you did something other than conventional white, wide open eyes. Perhaps making them glowing gold or red or some effect like that and keeping it very small and subtle. You want them to be there but not draw away from the rest of the model as they do now.

Anyways, I hope that suggestion helps you feel better about it but I do like the model in its current state, good work!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

love it Angmar, just a fluff question...didnt Sanguinius use a spear? or am i confusing that with a different primarch?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fallen said:


> love it Angmar, just a fluff question...didnt Sanguinius use a spear? or am i confusing that with a different primarch?


No he has a sword, the Spear was something made up for the blood angel books....its rather fucked up.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice Angmar.  i like it. 

CP


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, same about the eyes. maybe go with a red glow with just pupils?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gundamboy195 said:


> yeah, same about the eyes. maybe go with a red glow with just pupils?


Um in all the pictures sanguinius has normal eyes....:thank_you:


----------

